# Finde den Fehler nicht



## Waxe (17. Mai 2009)

Ich will Tic Tac Toe programmieren, hab aber keine Idee, was ich falsch mache, oder vergessen habe, denn wenn ich unten eine Methode GitterZeichnen() (oder auch irgendeine andere Methode, mit der ich ein Gitter erstellen kann, z.B. drawLine(), o.ä.) machen will, kommt die Fehlermeldung: illegal start of expression
Wenn jemand den Fehler erkennt, bitte schreibt mir!!
Danke


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;

class OBERFLÄCHE
{
    Frame fr;
    Frame f;
    Label l;
    Button button;
    TextField eingabe;
    Graphics g;
  
    OBERFLÄCHE()
    {
        fr = new Frame ("Tic Tac Toe");// erzeugt Fenster
        fr.setSize(600, 400);
        fr.setLocation(0,30);
        fr.setBackground(new Color(110, 225, 225));
        fr.setVisible(true);
        fr.setLayout(null);
        
        l = new Label();
        l.setText("Wählen Sie zwischen Einzelspieler oder Mehrfachspieler?");
        l.setLocation(100, 75);
        l.setVisible(true);
        l.setSize(300, 25);
        l.setForeground(new Color(0, 0, 0));
        l.setBackground(new Color(110, 225, 225));
        fr.add(l);
        
        button = new Button();
        button.setLocation(100, 100);
        button.setLabel("Einzelspieler");
        button.setVisible(true);
        button.setSize(150, 20);
        button.setForeground(new Color(0, 225, 0));
        button.setBackground(new Color(225, 225, 225));
        button.setEnabled(true);
        fr.add(button);
        
        button = new Button();
        button.setLocation(250, 100);
        button.setLabel("Mehrfachspieler");
        button.setVisible(true);
        button.setSize(150, 20);
        button.setForeground(new Color(0, 225, 0));
        button.setBackground(new Color(225, 225, 225));
        button.setEnabled(true);
        fr.add(button);
        
        
        //Zweites Fenster:
        f = new Frame ("Spieler gegen Spieler");// erzeugt Fenster
        f.setSize(600, 400);
        f.setLocation(0,30);
        f.setBackground(new Color(110, 225, 225));
        f.setVisible(true);
        f.setLayout(null);
        
        public Gitter(){
            grid = new.char[3];
        }
                
    
    }
  }
```


----------



## Schandro (17. Mai 2009)

```
...
       f.setBackground(new Color(110, 225, 225));
        f.setVisible(true);
        f.setLayout(null);
        
        public Gitter(){
            grid = new.char[3];
        }

...
```
Falsch. Du kannst keine Methode innerhalb einer anderen Methode schreiben (in diesem Fall innerhalb des Konstruktors).


----------



## Waxe (17. Mai 2009)

Achso....is ja eig. klar!!
Danke


----------

